
I'll Accept Anything – Accepting every pull request submitted - mrkrstphr
https://github.com/mrkrstphr/illacceptanything
======
falcolas
Dear OP:

[https://github.com/samsquire/ideas](https://github.com/samsquire/ideas)

[http://gamedev.stackexchange.com/questions/854/what-are-
good...](http://gamedev.stackexchange.com/questions/854/what-are-good-games-
to-earn-your-wings-with)

[http://suckless.org/project_ideas](http://suckless.org/project_ideas)

[http://www.weekendhacker.net](http://www.weekendhacker.net)

[http://wiki.osdev.org/Expanded_Main_Page](http://wiki.osdev.org/Expanded_Main_Page)
/
[http://littleosbook.github.io/book.pdf](http://littleosbook.github.io/book.pdf)

Enjoy!

~~~
kangax
Also [https://github.com/h5bp/lazyweb-
requests](https://github.com/h5bp/lazyweb-requests)

------
tomblomfield
"All projects, ever, should begin with picking the correct Ruby framework to
base your application on. Since we don't know what this application does yet,
I added all of them."

[https://github.com/mrkrstphr/illacceptanything/pull/230](https://github.com/mrkrstphr/illacceptanything/pull/230)

------
biot
Someone has already submitted a pull request changing the readme so that it
says he'll accept nothing. However, I think this can be rejected under the
"don't be a dick" rule.

~~~
zem
change the project name to nomic while you're at it and declare victory!

~~~
possibilistic
Wow, so many memories you've just unearthed. I haven't played a nomic-based
game since I was a teenager.

My online friends and I had a series of mostly text-based nomic instances
where we would creatively write and world build, but there was this one crazy
performance art piece where we hacked a phpBB instance to grant every user
admin privileges. The experiment was in relative harmony for a few days before
the first rounds of deletes and IP bans. After one or two attempts to regain
equilibrium, there were rampant impersonations, terrible javascript popup spam
and redirect loops, and disappearing server files (the joys of using PHP prior
to formal CS education and any form of engineering discipline...). Finally we
acknowledged that the experiment had been a great success when all HTTP
requests returned 500s--testament, at least in our minds, of the ultimate fate
of mankind if ever given absolute and unlimited power.

Then there was that time we piped say yes to each other's terminals, somehow
creating a pospositive feedback loop. Or those dotfiles that brought down the
whole server... none of that stuff was very nomic related, but ah... teenage
years.

The hosting company certainly loved us. :') I hope every one of them got a
raise for having to deal with our endless support tickets as a result of our
own foolish and stupid games.

Anyhow, very astute parallel to draw.

[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nomic](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nomic)

I appreciate the memories / feels.

~~~
zem
my friends and i were briefly fascinated by nomic after reading hofstadter's
column on it[0], but somehow never played an actual game. my favourite nomic
fact is that long-running games have sent ambassadors to other nomic games :)
i can't even picture what that would involve in practice, but i love the idea.

[0] collected in "metamagical themas", highly recommended.

------
ChristianBundy
This has already been done at
[https://github.com/tomekw/whatever](https://github.com/tomekw/whatever)

~~~
Cyph0n
That looks much less.. exciting than the trolling that's taking place in OP's
repo.

~~~
jamestanderson
Well it's died down significantly from its original release. It was very much
like how OP's is right now.

------
capkutay
I won't be surprised if some startup comes out trying to sell
services/enterprise support for I'll Accept Anything. I'll be even less
surprised when they raise like $20m in funding within the month.

~~~
BinaryIdiot
This gives me an idea! An....unrelated...idea...BRB

~~~
tomasien
The fact that this parent comment is clearly up-voted and this comment is
"greyed out" is emblematic of what I personally think is wrong with HN
commenting. The above comment is not helpful, productive, and is unnecessarily
negative in tone. The below comment is unhelpful, unproductive, and playful
and (if anything) positive in tone. We can't have playful comments but we can
have useless negative comments?

~~~
dhaivatpandya
We can't have either.

~~~
wz1000
The subject of the thread is playful, unhelpful, and unproductive

------
GuiA
Is this how one plays
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nomic](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nomic)
through Github?

------
morgante
Someone should submit a PR with a Twitch-plays-Pokemon style dynamic where any
PR which receives a few upvotes automatically gets merged.

~~~
morgante
And thus it became a reality:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9351286](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9351286)

------
bbcbasic
Now it is starting to look like the contents of a typical hackathon
submission.

~~~
shogun21
Only slightly more structured.

------
cosmez
this might be a joke, but this is a serious problem i have as well.

i want to create something, but i don't know what to do.. there is nothing i
need that is not already done, or at least thats why i think.

~~~
vertis
Here are some of my super secret ideas that will help you take over the world.
If you use any of these ideas you agree to remember me when you get rich (you
don't actually have to give me any money, just drink champagne and think happy
thoughts about me)

\- Group purchasing for work - what if you wanted to break the cost of a
Foosball table up over a group of people. It's cheap if you have enough people
involved.

\- App for finding which stores are open at 11pm (or on Sunday in places where
most things are closed on Sunday)

\- Swarm - Reverse how people get taxis, register that you're looking for a
taxi and expose to taxi drivers where all the people are

\- Reverse registry - wedding registries are obnoxious...register your gift so
that people don't buy the same thing.

edit: formatting

~~~
Swizec
> \- Group purchasing for work - what if you wanted to break the cost of a
> Foosball table up over a group of people. It's cheap if you have enough
> people involved.

It's called an office manager. Combined with an expense account for the
company.

> \- App for finding which stores are open at 11pm (or on Sunday in places
> where most things are closed on Sunday)

It's called Foursquare. Bonus, it does this for a radius around your current
location and when it doesn't have official data, it makes a guess based on
check-in data.

> \- Swarm - Reverse how people get taxis, register that you're looking for a
> taxi and expose to taxi drivers where all the people are

It's [probably] called the Uber/Lyft interface from the drivers' side.

> \- Reverse registry - wedding registries are obnoxious...register your gift
> so that people don't buy the same thing.

Haven't reached the Omg Everyone Is Getting Married age, but I'm sure this
also exists already.

~~~
delinka
>> \- Group purchasing for work

> It's called an office manager.

No office manager I've ever had would purchase anything and then seek divided
reimbursement from individuals in the office.

~~~
bluehex
If the purchase is for the workplace, even something recreational for the
employees, the company should pay for it. There should be a fun-budget for
such things. Group purchasing is still an interesting idea, I just don't think
the example's a great one.

~~~
cdcarter
A lot of workplaces don't work like that! I know my small non-profit can't go
buying appliances, but we recently went in as a team on a sodastream and it
would have been great to have a system to track it more than someone putting
the cash up front.

~~~
ryan-c
FYI, there are mod kits for sodastream machines to connect them to large CO2
tanks. I installed one on mine recently, love it so far.

------
joepie91_
I can't believe nobody made an emacs joke yet.

------
pelario
Looking some names like "toxic" or "stay out/bad things will happen", makes me
think about "Rythm 0"

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marina_Abramovi%C4%87#Rhythm_0....](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marina_Abramovi%C4%87#Rhythm_0.2C_1974)

------
aerovistae
I just don't get what the point of this is, really. What could we possibly
have ended up with other than a collection of hello worlds and random
includes? I see slight humor value but it seems so predictable as to greatly
diminish even that.

~~~
weaksauce
Perhaps it's social commentary? And the first commit I clicked on was a poop
joke. I guess I've seen enough.

------
axx
RSS Feed Support for Files in Repository:
[https://github.com/mrkrstphr/illacceptanything/pull/355](https://github.com/mrkrstphr/illacceptanything/pull/355)

------
eddd
My favourite:
[https://github.com/mrkrstphr/illacceptanything/pull/230](https://github.com/mrkrstphr/illacceptanything/pull/230)

------
sanxiyn
I must link to Metasoft Version Tree article at Orion's Arm.

[http://www.orionsarm.com/eg-topic/45cd30902bea3](http://www.orionsarm.com/eg-
topic/45cd30902bea3)

------
expando
this repo needed some clojure

------
nerdy
It's like a boundless graffiti wall for developers... _and_ a
crafty/masqueraded way to farm (mostly) HN GitHub usernames!

------
cpeterso
This is the Wikipedia approach to software development. Why does it seem
absurd for software yet it seems to work (perhaps inefficiently) for
Wikipedia? What if Linus made the Linux master repository world-writable?

If Wikipedia required edits to be reviewed by other editors, they would
probably be thwarted with fake editor accounts.

~~~
untog
_Why does it seem absurd for software yet it seems to work (perhaps
inefficiently) for Wikipedia?_

Mostly because software is deeply interconnected - every file will call
something within another one. Wikipedia will link to another file, but never
depends upon the content within it.

~~~
lbotos
That got me thinking, I wonder if you can make a redirect loop or a mega
redirect loop that would OOM wikipedia?

~~~
jerf
There probably was at some point, but being in the top ten sites on the
Internet, you get good at that sort of basic security thinking or you get not-
on-the-top-ten-anymore.

------
zk00006
Some time ago I was playing with the following idea: Let's take 2 randomly
chosen research papers and merge them together to get something new. I have
never realized it and consider it much likely to fail then give anything
useful. This project seem a little similar to me.

------
nullc
should have called it "I'll accept almost anything." kind of a bummer to see a
list of non-accepted things right after the name. Not that I wanted to submit
any of that, it's just ... inelegant.

~~~
anaximander
He closed a bunch of issues as "dick" moves, which I can understand, but a lot
of PRs were just ignored entirely, which is a little disappointing.

------
qw3rtman
What if someone adds in a .gitignore file that ignores everything except for
itself?

Evil? >:D

~~~
aryamaan
He asked not being a dick, no?

------
mkaziz
Gave me an excuse to put in my first pull request. Thanks!

------
execat
Just opened an issue.

------
bbcbasic
I thought it needed some class (adj.) so my request adds some Haskell source.

------
na85
Has anyone had their pull request for a bitcoin miner accepted yet?

------
laex
This repo went from 1 Star to 433 in a single day.

------
ankit_json
you accept anything and end up being nothing.. lol

------
Yadi
Haha this is fun I just added a rails app!

------
bontoJR
Well, there's a micro-kernel... :D

------
sneak
I'll accept anything. Except the things that I won't accept. Which are
arbitrary.

